

How can open source survive in a post-PC World? - sasvari
http://h-online.com/-1210071

======
wladimir
This article forgets: A lot of (most?) open source software is aimed at
servers. Those certainly aren't in danger of a 'post-PC' world, one could
argue the server side will become even more important. So open source will
certainly 'survive'.

~~~
loup-vaillant
Yeah, but the point is freedom right? And I don't see much freedom behind Big
Co's servers.

There is still hope however with the FreedomBox: it's a server, which means
free software by default, and it's personal, which means it is more likely to
free the user.

------
zacharyvoase
“So what about Android, which at least has open source underpinnings?”

I think calling them ‘underpinnings’ is a dramatic understatement here.

~~~
lucasr
Android is licensed as open source but it's developed behind closed doors -
just like any other closed source software. So, I think Glyn's description is
fairly accurate, no?

------
Bootvis
How can humans survive in a post-food world?

This is just unsensical.

